
Black holes DON'T delete information: We could someday peer into them - jonbaer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3023793/Black-holes-DON-T-delete-information-Scientist-claims-someday-peer-elusive-structures.html
======
mirashii
No link to the journal article, and absolutely no real content in the awful
summary. Consider finding a better news outlet than dailymail.

